# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezonde voeding houd veertig plussers jong en gezond

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezonde voeding houd veertig plussers jong en gezond*

*We willen allemaal zo lang mogelijk gezond blijven en er jong uit zien en dit blijkbaar met zo weinig mogelijk inspanningen. We grijpen immers massaal naar allerlei peperdure voedingssupplementen om dit doel te bereiken. Allen beloven ze ons de eeuwige jeugd, maar meestal komt daar weinig of niets van in huis. Alleen onze bankrekening wordt er lichter van.Toch kunnen we veel zelf doen om gezond en in conditie te blijven. Een aangepaste voeding staat daarbij centraal. Welke voedingsstoffen plaats je op middelbare leeftijd bij voorkeur op je menu om zo lang mogelijk gezond en fit te blijven?* 

We worden met z’n allen ouder maar de eeuwige jeugd is nog lang niet voor morgen. Ons natuurlijk verouderingsproces kunnen we wel afremmen, maar uiteindelijk zijn veroudering en aftakeling niet te stuiten. Onze veertigste verjaardag betekent voor de meerderheid van ons niet voor niets een magische drempel waar velen tegenop zien. Diëtisten stelden dan ook een lijst samen met gezonde voedingsproducten die zeker alle veertigplussers (maar liefst vroeger) geregeld op hun menu zouden moeten plaatsen.

*Andere behoeften* 

Vanaf je veertigste heb je ook op het vlak van voeding andere behoeften dan wanneer je pakweg twintig was. Dan kun je nog ‘ongestraft’ zondigen en zullen we van het eten van bijvoorbeeld fast food en vettige, ongezonde tussendoortjes weinig of geen hinder ondervinden. Dat wordt helemaal anders vanaf je veertigste. Vanaf deze leeftijd vergroot je risico op hart- en vaatziekten aanzienlijk. Met deze gezonde voedingsstoffen kun je op alle leeftijden maar zeker als veertigplusser vele gezondheidsproblemen voorkomen.

*Soja tegen prostaatkanker*

Sojaproducten als tempé en tofu staan nu ook bij ons steeds meer op het dagelijks menu. Sojaproducten worden gemaakt van de sojaboon, een peulvrucht. Soja levert voornamelijk eiwitten, essentiële aminozuren en onverzadigde vetten. Behalve vleesvervangers worden ook melk, room, margarine en yoghurt en zelfs ijs van soja gemaakt. Tal van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen aan dat sojaproducten de slechte (ldl) cholesterol verlagen. Soja bevat echter ook een hoge dosis isoflavonen die genisteïne en daidzeïne, beiden fyto- oestrogenen aanmaken. Deze stoffen lijken sterk op het vrouwelijk geslachtshormoon oestrogeen. Wie veel soja eet, krijgt dus veel oestrogeenachtige stoffen binnen. Over hun invloed op onze gezondheid weinig of niets bekend.

*Soja heeft wel een positief effect op:*

• Prostaatvergroting en prostaatkanker.
• Aderverkalking.
• Borst- en darmkanker.
• Opvliegers bij vrouwen in de menopauze.
• Osteoporose

*Havermout*

Dit natuurproduct is niet alleen een gezond én stevig ontbijt, maar kan gebruikt worden bij de bereiding van bijvoorbeeld havermoutpap, koekjes en ontbijtgranen en als gezonde vervanger van het populaire muesli en andere ontbijtgranen. Havermout is rijk aan vezels, noodzakelijk voor een.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------

